# Installing X.Org on PowerPC



## dbbolton (Jun 24, 2013)

I checked the relevent documentation: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html.

First, it appears that there is no built package for either xorg or xorg-minimal available for _P_ower_PC_. So, I attempted to build it

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg 
make install clean
```
Output:

```
===>  Installing for xorg-7.5.2
===>   xorg-7.5.2 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/dri.pc in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
cd /usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa; gmake install-dri
cd: /usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.6.1/src/mesa: No such file or directory
*** [do-install] Error code 2
1 error
*** [run-depends] Error code 2
===>  Cleaning for xorg-7.5.2
```
Also tried the minimal version:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal
make install clean
```
and the output:

```
cannot create /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal/work/.PLIST.flattened: No such file or directory
cannot open /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal/work/.PLIST.flattened: No such file or directory
cannot open /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal/work/.PLIST.flattened: No such file or directory
cannot open /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal/work/.PLIST.flattened: No such file or directory
/usr/bin/awk: can't open file /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal/work/.PLIST.flattened
 source line number 12
===>   Generating temporary packing list
      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://www.x.org/
This is a meta-port, meaning that it just depends on its subparts of the port.
It won't build and install all the parts until you have typed make install
This port does not ensure things are upgraded; use portmaster if you want to
upgrade X.Org. The "vesa" driver is installed by default. You can choose a
different one by means of the VIDEO_DRIVER parameter. For example:
make install VIDEO_DRIVER=intel
===>  Extracting for xorg-minimal-7.5.2
===>  Patching for xorg-minimal-7.5.2
```

Why are these files missing? Is it not possible to install X on a _P_ower_PC_ machine?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2013)

dbbolton said:
			
		

> First, it appears that there is no built package for either xorg or xorg-minimal available for powerpc.


PowerPC is a Tier 2 architecture.




> Is it not possible to install X on a powerpc machine?


It should be possible. But I don't think there are many people on this board that can help out with PowerPC. You may have more luck on the freebsd-ppc@ mailinglist.


----------



## dbbolton (Jun 24, 2013)

After rebooting, and cleaning the build directory, I was able to make some progress by getting a new error:


```
===>  Building for gmake-3.82_1
make  all-recursive
Making all in glob
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT glob.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/glob.Tpo -c -o glob.o glob.c
In file included from glob.c:34:
/usr/include/sys/types.h:44:28: error: /usr/include/machine/endian.h: Bad file descriptor
In file included from glob.c:34:
/usr/include/sys/types.h:181: error: two or more data types in declaration specifiers
glob.c:151: warning: conflicting types for built-in function 'malloc'
glob.c: In function 'glob_in_dir':
glob.c:1318: error: 'DIR' undeclared (first use in this function)
glob.c:1318: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
glob.c:1318: error: for each function it appears in.)
glob.c:1318: error: expected expression before ')' token
glob.c:1318: warning: pointer/integer type mismatch in conditional expression
glob.c:1321: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
glob.c:1332: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
glob.c:1338: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
glob.c:1403: error: expected expression before ')' token
glob.c:1415: error: expected expression before ')' token
*** [glob.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gmake/work/make-3.82/glob.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gmake/work/make-3.82.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gmake/work/make-3.82.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gmake.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal.
```

I was able to work around this error by installing the gmake package:


```
sudo pkg_add -r gmake
```

Then I progressed a little further by getting yet another error, this time with pkgconf 0.8.9


```
===>  Building for pkgconf-0.8.9
cc -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DLIBDIR=\"/usr/local/lib\" -DINCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/local/include\" -DPKG_DEFAULT_PATH=\"/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig\" -DSYSTEM_INCLUDEDIR=\"/usr/include\" -DSYSTEM_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -Wall -Wextra -Wformat=2 -std=gnu99 -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -c main.c -o main.o
In file included from stdinc.h:26,
                 from pkg.h:20,
                 from main.c:17:
/usr/include/sys/types.h:44:28: error: /usr/include/machine/endian.h: Bad file descriptor
*** [main.o] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/work/pkgconf-0.8.9.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xtrans.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-server.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal.
```

But now I am stuck again as there is no built package available for PowerPC.

Is it possible to replace the /usr/include/machine/endian.h with a "good" copy?


----------



## dbbolton (Jun 24, 2013)

I found the file in the source tree here: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/powerpc/include/endian.h?revision=232745&view=markup

I was able to replace the "bad" endian.h as follows:


```
mv /usr/include/machine/endian.h /usr/include/machine/endian.h.orig
curl -o /usr/include/machine/endian.h -L http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/powerpc/include/exec.h?revision=142107&view=co
```

This got me past pkgconf.

However, this brings up another issue: how did the file get corrupted in the first place? Could my HDD be going bad?


----------



## tingo (Jul 4, 2013)

Your HDD could be bad. Or there could be other reasons. Are there any _interesting_ lines in `dmesg` output on that machine?


----------



## sossego (Sep 2, 2013)

The OP @dbbolton decided to return to using Debian on the machine in question. Do not mark this thread as solved for reason that he may decide to reinstall FreeBSD at a future date.

How do I know this? I am also a member of a Debian forum where @dbbolton is a member likewise.


----------



## RichardET (Sep 13, 2013)

I have an old Sun Blade 100, which is Sparc 64 bit, and I have (2) 15 gig GB drives in it, 2 gig GB of ram RAM. I would like to use FreeBSD on it but since there are no ports pre-compiled for it, I have to compile everything myself;  I simply cannot wait > 24 hours for this, it*'*s too much trouble nursing this old box.  OpenBSD comes with Xorg pre-loaded.  Why can't we get this for FreeBSD? I would love to experiment with FreeBSD on the old box, would like to have some X ability, so I can load a terminal program and some browser such as Firefox. Am I really that unique? There must be thousands of these older Sparc boxes out there waiting for a new life.


----------



## sossego (Sep 16, 2013)

RichardET said:
			
		

> I have an old Sun Blade 100, which is Sparc 64 bit, and I have (2) 15 gig GB drives in it, 2 gig GB of ram RAM. I would like to use FreeBSD on it but since there are no ports pre-compiled for it, I have to compile everything myself;  I simply cannot wait > 24 hours for this, it*'*s too much trouble nursing this old box.  OpenBSD comes with Xorg pre-loaded.  Why can't we get this for FreeBSD? I would love to experiment with FreeBSD on the old box, would like to have some X ability, so I can load a terminal program and some browser such as Firefox. Am I really that unique? There must be thousands of these older Sparc boxes out there waiting for a new life.




This thread is about PowerPC Xorg issues.
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/sparc64/packages-9-stable/
No, you are not unique; you are being practical.
You will need to see if an earlier version/release of FreeBSD SPARC64 has a version of Firefox since SPARC64 and SPARC have not been supported as a build candidate on Mozilla for some time.


----------



## RichardET (Sep 16, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> This thread is about PowerPC Xorg issues.
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/sparc64/packages-9-stable/
> No, you are not unique; you are being practical.
> You will need to see if an earlier version/release of FreeBSD SPARC64 has a version of Firefox since SPARC64 and SPARC have not been supported as a build candidate on Mozilla for some time.



Yes, I guess adding to this thread was not the way to go. I should have started my own, but thought my problem was similar. Anyway thanks for the link, the site you referenced lists pre-compiled binaries (packages)? I went ahead and reinstalled FreeBSD 9.1 last night, removing OpenBSD 5.3. `pkg_add -r nano` yields no package result to fetch. So I must build it locally from the ports collection, which I installed via portsnap. Is there a PKG_PATH variable I must set in order to enable `pkg_add -r` to find packages?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2013)

RichardET said:
			
		

> Is there a PKG_PATH variable I must set in order to enable `pkg_add -r` to find packages?


It should be set correctly by default but in case it doesn't, set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/Latest/


----------



## RichardET (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Sep 26, 2013)

I personally compiled Xorg and xfce4 on a G4 (PowerPC Mac Mini). Dig a little bit on this forum, it was a long fight, but I managed to get it working, I've asked a lot of questions and it's a pretty rich thread. But, as stated before, get in touch with the mailing list. Andreas and some other powerpc gurus helped me a lot. One of my main errors was using not-updated ports.

EDIT: My threads: 
First
Second


----------

